# Quick Q for GVoice Users (d2vzw)



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hopefully I get a quick answer for this to help me out.

So I've preferred to use Google Voice for my voicemail service since my old DX. However, on my old DX it was as simple as just going in and choosing Google Voice for the preferred option and it worked just fine.

Now, when I try to use Google Voice, I get a message that my carrier does not support it. Reading up, its because I have to forward my Google Voice number through my voicemail on Verizon, dialing: *71 (Google Voice Number) and I should be good.

I did so and it took me directly to the Google Voice voicemail message. Figuring I was good, I tried calling my phone and leaving a voicemail through my girlfriend's. No luck, and now I have a stuck voicemail in Verizon's voicemail system that I can't access as every-time I press 1 it takes me to the Google Voice inbox, not the carrier inbox.

I'm a bit confused on where I went wrong here. I assume I can revert to Verizon's inbox by dialing *71 (My actual phone number) and selecting it in Phone settings as Carrier voicemail to delete the rogue one that is stuck in purgatory right now, but I'd still like to get Google Voice working properly as my voicemail. Anyone had any luck or experience doing it so far?

TIA.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I've used Google Voice fine on the d2vzw, but I've also experience what you're describing. Not sure what's causing it or what the fix is, but I've found that because my Google Voice account is already set up to work with my phone number it works fine. So I guess I'm not being much help, but I would encourage you to go to the settings of your Google Voice account, maybe there's something in there.

Yeah, I guess I haven't been much help, but I've been concerned that this issue might bork my Google Voice eventually too (it hasn't at all yet), so I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Tenderloin might be onto something. From your computer, go to your Google Voice account, and check your settings. If your cell phone isn't already added, try adding it, and they will call it with an activation code.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

You have to call Verizon and have them reset it. I've been here before and it's maddening. They will disassociate your GV account from your number and you can access stock VM and clear it. Once it's gone, reset GV back up ignoring the unsupported carrier message. If you skip past that you should see your inbox synced up.

Worked for me at least.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> You have to call Verizon and have them reset it. I've been here before and it's maddening. They will disassociate your GV account from your number and you can access stock VM and clear it. Once it's gone, reset GV back up ignoring the unsupported carrier message. If you skip past that you should see your inbox synced up.
> 
> Worked for me at least.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Inadvertently, my mother performed this very thing last year on my phone line. It wasn't a hassle for me since she informed me about it maybe an hour later wondering why we had another number attached to my line. From what I remember, everything worked fine after I re-added GV just like Wolfe posted.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok... so let me reiterate the steps to make sure I'm right -

Call Verizon, get my GV number dis-associated for call forwarding for my line.

When I set up GV, go to my main dialer, hit settings, -> Voicemail -> Service -> Google Voice. Choose Setup, get message that Google Voice is not supported by my carrier, and ignore (just hit back button)

Is that all? I was under the understanding I had to forward the number as well (the *71 part) is this not correct? I initially had gone in and did the above without the forwarding and my GV wasn't picking up voicemails, thats when I read I had to forward it and doing so put me in voicemail purgatory where the dialer is forwarding to my GV number but I can't access Verizon's VM where they are actually getting routed to. The issue is I need to get the calls to start routing to my GV inbox. I had called AFTER I setup GV using the same steps Mistawolfe said which is when it routed it to my carrier VM even though I had selected GV prior to calling... its not like I left a voicemail in my Verizon inbox then switched to GV and now GV is working... its all set to GV forwarding but something isn't taking.

Or is that what you mean? I should call Verizon and reset it then do the same exact steps and do it again? Does it just not take sometimes?

Sorry, want to be clear as want to avoid doing this 2-3 more times, rather just get it working and not worry about it.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

So I found out how to reset voicemail without needing to call to Verizon so I could reset their voice mails. I then tried again and had to do the *71 forwarding. Now I have it forwarded to GV... but for some reason it doesn't recognize I have a voicemail. When you call it just says I've disconnected when it gets to the end... even though when I call my Voicemail I have one set up and it says I have no messages... grr...

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Ok... so let me reiterate the steps to make sure I'm right -
> 
> Call Verizon, get my GV number dis-associated for call forwarding for my line.
> 
> When I set up GV, go to my main dialer, hit settings, -> Voicemail -> Service -> Google Voice. Choose Setup, get message that Google Voice is not supported by my carrier, and ignore (just hit back button)


Yea, this is what I do/have done. Although I'm seeing a difference between how we both access our voicemail because I do not know what *71 refers to. For my Verizon account, to access Verizon voicemail ordinarily I would have to dial *86.

Since I switched to GV, I only access my voicemail through the GV app. I just click on my GV app and my voicemails are all listed and forwarded just fine. For example, the only thing I did on my GSIII to get GV set up was download GV then open it and follow the prompts to sign in. I select "use GV only for voicemails/do not use GV for calls." I always receive the "GV is not supported by my carrier" prompt but I ignore it and it just works or I navigate to Phone/Call Settings/Voicemail and select GV. I did not dial whatever ten digit number GV prompts you to dial to force GV and VZW support. I've done the same when I flashed a rom or two (I haven't flashed many honestly) and my GV is fine. My custom GV voicemail message is different from what my VZW voicemail used to be so I do know it's not a mistake.



> Is that all? I was under the understanding I had to forward the number as well (the *71 part) is this not correct? [cut] Or is that what you mean? I should call Verizon and reset it then do the same exact steps and do it again? Does it just not take sometimes?
> 
> Sorry, want to be clear as want to avoid doing this 2-3 more times, rather just get it working and not worry about it.


My only experience was when my mom had Verizon detach my GV account last year. Idk if it sometimes works or does not because I've only done the steps that Mistawolfe has listed just the one time.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I setup GV strictly from the GV app. Walk through the steps, it will take you to settings then back to GV. Ignore the unsupported message and skip it. Inbox will start syncing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## preusstang (May 8, 2012)

Hey goose,

Ive been using GV since the DX days too. In my experience (on d2vzw and DX alike) DO NOT modify the Phone Settings->Voicemail->Service setting. Leave it as "My Carrier." Changing that has always given me problems.

Since I had already had my GV number as my voicemail forwarding # (*71[myGVnumber]) when I had my DX, this persisted thru my move to the gsIII (its an account thing, not local to the phone).

Interestingly, now (on the gsIII) on AOSP builds my GV voicemails show up in my actual dialer app (call history) and the notifications panel.

I would suggest that you:
1. Change to or leave the vmail provider as "my carrier"
2. Uncheck all forwarding numbers from your GV (including chat!)(requires desktop web version) (just to ensure that its not forwarding incoming vmail forwards to another line. I can elaborate more on this if needed)
3. Redial *71[yourGVnumber]
4.Call your cell from a phone not in anyway associated with your GV.
5. Profit and/or report your results


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

preusstang said:


> Hey goose,
> 
> Ive been using GV since the DX days too. In my experience (on d2vzw and DX alike) DO NOT modify the Phone Settings->Voicemail->Service setting. Leave it as "My Carrier." Changing that has always given me problems.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try that when I get home finite from work.

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Check your call forwarding settings in the phone settings as well. I've had this happen where my GVoice # was not in call forwarding, so they would go to VZWs vmail. For AOSP, Forward when busy, unanswered & unreachable are selected (edit: with my GVoice # in there). I forget how/if TW ROMs show this in the phone settings.

Other than that, you should be fine doing what MistaWolfe posted.

BTW, I've always changed my Voicemail service setting to Google Voice.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Check your call forwarding settings in the phone settings as well. I've had this happen where my GVoice # was not in call forwarding, so they would go to VZWs vmail. For AOSP, Forward when busy, unanswered & unreachable are selected (edit: with my GVoice # in there). I forget how/if TW ROMs show this in the phone settings.
> 
> Other than that, you should be fine doing what MistaWolfe posted.
> 
> BTW, I've always changed my Voicemail service setting to Google Voice.


Not shown in the TW Phone settings. No idea why..


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Not shown i the TW Phone settings. No idea why..


Cool, didn't know that. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the primary difference is how the calls are being redirected.

With the call forwarding option it's basically "forward on no answer" where it first dials your VZW number and you don't answer it fowards the calls to the GV number and leaves a message.

With the "Voicemail setup" option, you tell VZW that instead of using their voicemail service, use the one specified.. that's how i have mine.. This was originally setup by dialing a long string (provided by google) - was like #74+something+something+something. I noticed that those instructions are no longer there but instead you have to set it up in google voice and then the *71 option.

I never had to change anything when I moved off my X to my d2vzw. The calls still ring 4-5 times and if i don't answer (or right away if i hit ignore), it gets sent to my google voicemail and via email and the gv app I get a notification i have a new VM

Not really helpful here but just a little more info on to what might be happening


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Just reset mine up for fun.

Go to GV app. Sign out.

Go to phone settings. Pick GV.

Go back to GV and sign in. Start install wizard.

Jump through hoops until you can hit configure.

Unsupported warning and the same screen you saw in step 2. Screw you, warning. Hit the back button.

Inbox syncing.

Fap.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erept0r (Jan 14, 2012)

Also FYI *73 is cancel forwarding rather than forwarding to yourself, that can cause routing issues and is best to be avoided.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Just reset mine up for fun.
> 
> Go to GV app. Sign out.
> 
> ...


Been busy busy lately, but did just do this exactly as you detailed. Now we wait for voicemail and we see if it works.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I always got that message even on my dx, it just can't autoconfig. If it doesn't work already go to your Google voice account on the computer remove your DX then wipe voice data and reads it

Sent from my liquid smooth gs3


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Try this.

● *71[Your Google Voice number]
● *90[Your Google Voice number]
● *92[Your Google Voice number]

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Just reset mine up for fun.
> 
> Go to GV app. Sign out.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this didn't work for me at all. I was able to navigate through the prompts and hit "configure", saw that it said "inbox syncing" - but voicemails still go to verizon inbox.

What am I missing?


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

ericgilchrist said:


> Yeah, this didn't work for me at all. I was able to navigate through the prompts and hit "configure", saw that it said "inbox syncing" - but voicemails still go to verizon inbox.
> 
> What am I missing?


Try the setup I posted just one page back. Always worked for me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

